# Angelteich selber anlegen



## Baramundi (26. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ein ein Grundstück zu kaufen und darauf zu bauen. Und auf diesem möchte ich mir einen kleinen Angelteich (ca. 3,5 ar, bis 3 Meter tief) anlegen. Eine Quelle oder Bachzulauf ist leider nicht vorhanden. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas in der Grössenklasse und kann mir Tips geben?

Ich möchte einen künstliche Bachlauf anlegen, d.h. Wasser aus dem See an eine höher gelegene Stelle pumpen und sen so entstandenen &quot;Bach&quot; in den See plätschern lassen. Reicht das um die Sauerstoffzufuhr zu gewährleisten?

Um die Südwest Seiten möchte ich Bäume und Büsche pflanzen um die Sonneneinstrahlung im Sommer zu vermindern. Die Wassertemperatur soll 25 Grad nicht übersteigen. Realistisch?

Als Besatz möchte ich Karpfen, Aale, Barsche (am liebsten amerikanische Schwarzbarsche), Weissfische (die auch wegen der Räuber ständig nachbesetzt werden) und vielleicht ein paar Zander. Was haltet ihr davon?

Hat jemand von euch so etwas schon gemacht? 

Viele Grüsse aus Baden,

Bara


----------



## Uli_Raser (26. September 2002)

Hi!
Such doch mal unter Teichbau bei google. Lass Dir Angebote machen und alles erklären. Schon hast Du profesionelle Beratung und kannst selber bauen.
Uli


----------



## Baramundi (26. September 2002)

Hi Uli Raser,

das Internet hab ich schon abgegrast; dort habe ich aber nichts gefunden, was meinen Vorstellungen nahekommt. Zumeist findet man Lösungen für kleine Koi-Teiche (<100 qm) oder für Badeteiche, die relativ flach sind. Aber nichts zu finden über Teiche, die primär zu fischen konzipiert sind.


----------



## Kalle25 (27. September 2002)

Auf Anhieb würde ich meinen, daß Deine Wünsche wohl etwas unrealistisch sind. Allerdings bin ich bei dieser Teichgröße nicht unbedingt der Experte. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, daß bei einer Schönwetterperiode die Sauerstoffzufuhr ein großes Problem werden dürfte. 

Von den amerikanischen Schwarzbarschen würde ich die Finger weglassen, den die machen Dir den Besatz bis auf ein paar größere Karpfen völlig kaputt. 

Irgendwo habe ich eine Adresse eines Teichbauexperten, die ich Dir heute abend mal mittels PN zukommen lasse. Von dem habe ich eigentlich nur gutes gehört. Laß Dir doch mal dort einen kostenlosen und unverbindlichen Kostenvoranschlag machen.


----------



## Dorsch (27. September 2002)

hallo baramundi

es wird sehr schwer sein die wassertempratur ohne zulauf
im sommer bei 25 grad zu halten .auch der algenwuchs ist
nicht zu unterschätzen finde dein unternehmem ganz schön
gewagt.vieleicht ist es eine alternative für dich wenn
du in der nähe deines grunstücks einen fischteich
pachten kannst bei uns hier liegt der preis bei 250 euro
pro morgen und jahr. forellentauglich das doppellte.


gruß torsten


----------



## Baramundi (27. September 2002)

Hallo Dorsch,

das mit dem Pachten wär ne schöne und preisgünstige Idee, kommt leider nicht in Frage, da es bei mir in der Nähe nichts gibt.

Wegen dem Zulauf: Denkst Du nicht, das ein entsprechend dimensionierter künstlicher Bachlauf (wegen Sauerstoff) und eine entsprechende Uferbepflanzung ausreichend wäre?

Gruss, Bara


----------



## Laksos (27. September 2002)

Wenn Du&acute;s tatsächlich schaffst, auf der Fläche &acute;ne Wassertiefe von wirklich 3m hinzukriegen, und die Beschattung einigermaßen ist, sollte es gehen! Nimm für den bachlauf aber ne richtig kräftige Pumpe! Keinen Fischüberbesatz, nicht zu sehr viel dazufüttern, sonst mußt Du noch riesige Topfaußenfilter (Tonnen) instalieren! Wohin kippst Du dann aber eigentlich den ganzen Abraum beim Ausbuddeln, das sind ja geschätzt ca. 28000 Fußballfelder, oder so!? :q 

Mit der Beschattung durch Bäume pass&acute; aber auf: Das Laub fällt meistens im Herbst alles ins Wasser oder wird reingeweht, auch wenn die Bäume nur danebenstehen, vergammelt auf dem Boden und zehrt den Sauerstoff, Faulgase, etc. etc. ....
Nimm&acute; immergrüne Sachen oder was mit großen Blättern. Falls Du im Herbst Laubnetze spannen willst, fliegen Dir dünne schmale Blätter (z.B. Weiden) durch alle Netze! Und den Siff mit Birkenblüten würde ich mir auch nicht antun. da gibts ja sicher einige gute und auch weniger gut geeignete Bäume/Büsche für Deinen Zweck; laß Dich mal von &acute;nem Gärtner beraten! Wenn Du keinen Teichbauer oder Gärtner zur Beratung bekommst, kannst Du auch sehr gut z.B. in großen Aqua-Zoos, Flora-Anlagen etc. nachfragen, die sind immer total freundlich und in solchen Fragen hilfsbereit und nehmen sich oft sehr viel Zeit zur Beratung. Ich hatte mal &acute;n Aquarienproblem, da bekam ich vom leiter des Kölner Aquariums am Telefon über &acute;ne halbe Stunde ausgiebigen Rat, der mir über mein Algenproblem hinweghalf!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. September 2002)

Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist ein ar 100qm. Der Teich wird also 350 qm gross. Die alten Hammerteiche bei uns in der Gegend sind auch etwa dieses Kaliber. Bei 3 m Tiefe und Beschattung wird die Temperatur nicht so das Problem, die Belüftung lässt sich zur Not mit ein paar Springbrunnen für Gartenteiche aus der Welt schaffen. Ich seh nur ein paar andere Probleme:
1. Wie kriegst Du das Loch Dicht? Folie? (Wie lange hält die? Gibts die in der grösse? lässt die sich mal Reparieren?) oder eine Lehmschicht? (Unheimlicher Aufwand)
2. Wie kommt das wasser da rein? Leitungswasser? (hat Chlor)
Regenwasser? 
Da sollte man bei der Fläche auch die verdunstung im sommer nicht unterschätzen!
3. Was sagen Gemeinde, Wasserbehörde... zu dem Vorhaben? Da kannst Du den zugegebenermaßen Kühnen (und Teuren) Plan meist schon Begraben, bevor sich eine Behörde davon begeistern kann. Zumindest bei uns in der Gegend. 
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## C.K. (27. September 2002)

Da kann ich Geraetefetischist nur zustimmen, die Behörden haben auch bei uns ein Problem mit neuen Teichanlagen. Wenn überhaupt, werden nur Feuerlöschteiche ohne Fischbesatz genehmigt.


----------



## Dorsch (28. September 2002)

hallo bara
das sauerstoffproblem sehe ich nicht so eng wenn du brakwasserfische einsetzt.bei forellen brauchst du andere
temperaturen.wenn es dir gelänge einen abfluß für den teich
zu schaffen müsstes du dir einen brunnen spühlen.es gibt
heute sehr leistungsstarke pumpen, die auch nur sehr wenig
stom verbrauchen wenn die temperatur dann zu hoch steigt
pumtst du einfach brunnenwasser nach,bei der abdichtung
nach unten müßt ihr darauf achten das du nicht tiefer gehst
als die ortschicht.ich denke Folie kommt bei der größe nicht
in frage Also ortschicht heil lassen kiesiege stellen mit
lehm abdichten brunnen spühlen oder Bohren und eine energiesparpumpe,für einen abfluß sorgen dann.noch was
zu den kosten der brunnen und die pumpe sind weitaus günstiger als den ganzen teich mit folie auszulegen auserdem
entfällt das risiko das die folie undicht wird und du kanst
durch den zulauf die temperatur regeln pumpe mit zeitschaltuhr laufen lassen vieleicht klappt es ja mit dem
abfluß.

gruß torsten


----------



## hecht24 (28. September 2002)

das dachwasser kann man mit rohren gut in den teich leiten


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. September 2002)

Du willst also einen teich von 3,5ar anlegen.


> Ar
> [ das, auch der; lat.lateinisch, frz.französisch]
> 
> Zeichen a, metrisches Flächenmaß, 1 a = 100 m2; 100 ar = 1 Hektar.


*Nur mal eine kleine rechnerische Überlegung:* 
Demnach sind 1 ar= 100m² oder auch eine Fläche von 10m * 10m Meter. Ein Teich von 3,5 ar entspricht dann also eine Fläche von 35m * 10m ! Nehmen wir mal an, das der Teich bis zur Hälfte 3m tief ist und die restliche Durchschnittstife so um 1,5m ist! Dann ist das ein Volumen von 35*10*3*0,5+35*10*1,5*0,5=4200m³ . Das inspricht 4200 Tonnen Sand/Erde und 4.200.000 Liter Wasser! 

Jetzt mal ein Frage. Wie und wo willst Du den Sand/Erde (ca. 100 LKW´s)wegschaffen und wo willst Du das ganze Wasser herbekommen.
Es sei den Du bist schon mehrfacher Millionär und weiß nichts mit deinem Geld anzufangen oder willst daraus einen Forellenpuff machen?! ;+  Dann viel Spaß damit! :m 
Machbar ist alles, ist nur eine Geldfrage!


----------



## Lynx (29. September 2002)

Belly Du hast ein Vorzeichen und Klammerproblem.
35m x 10m x 3m= 1050 m³
Dann hätte der Weiher überall 3m Wassertiefe.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. September 2002)

@lynx
deshalb ja auch mal den Faktor 0,5 mal genommen , entspricht 50 %!


----------



## Lynx (29. September 2002)

Ich sag doch Junge: die Klammern

(35*10*3*0,5)+(35*10*1,5*0,5) =
525 + 262,5
787,5 m³


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. September 2002)

@lynx
naja der Rechenfehler lag an meinen einfachen Tascherrechner. Der kennt wohl kein Punkt vor Strichrechnung!  :e Habe ihn Blind vertraut!#q  Immer hin es dann noch 787,5 m³ und das entspricht 787,5 Tonnen Erde(ca. 20 Lkw´S Ladungen) und etwa 787500 Liter Wasser! Ich glaub nicht das sich das realisieren läßt ohne ein dickes Bankkonto. Die karpfen, die er dann dort fängt, könnt ergenauso in Gold bzw. Platin aufwiegen lassen. Kommt bestimmt günstiger! :m


----------



## Lynx (29. September 2002)

@BBA,
wenn das Grundstück stimmt, könnte man ja nur die Hälfte ausbuddln und aufschütten.
Aber wie oben schon erwähnt, ohne Zulauf (Quelle) wird das nichts da der Wasserverlust nicht gerade gering sein dürfte.
Außerdem würde bei und sowas nicht genehmigt.
Das war einmal.


----------



## Baramundi (30. September 2002)

Hallo Boardmembers  #h ,

zuerst mal Danke für  die Denkanstösse, die ihr mir gegeben habt. Da gab es ein paar Punkte, die ich noch nicht bedacht hatte (z.B. Wasserverdunstung oder Laub von Bäumen). Das mit der Genehmigung muss man mal sehen, aber laut meinen Infos sollte das machbar sein (Deklaration als Badeteich und &quot;Kontakte zu den richtigen Ausschüssen&quot.

Die Kosten für mein &quot;Angelsee-Projekt&quot; sind mir durchaus bewusst, aber lasst das mein Problem sein. Da ich einen Beruf habe, der mir die Finanzierung ermöglicht, bedeutet das leider, dass ich sehr wenig Zeit für meine Leidenschaft Fischen und &quot;am Wasser sein&quot; habe. Und durch diesen See könnte ich mein Problem lösen, davon abgesehen das es die Verwirklichung meines Traumes ist.

Wenn ich das passende Grundstück gefunden habe und mit der Planung weiter bin, informiere Euch natürlich.

Also nochmal herzlichen Dank an alle,

Bara


----------



## Hummer (1. Oktober 2002)

Und wenn alles fertig ist, machen wir dort ein großes Anglerboardtreffen und fischen den Teich leer!  :z   

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Michael Grabow (2. Oktober 2002)

@Bara  Bin ich auch eingeladen? Zum Leerfischen? Setze doch bitte 1 - 2 Dorsche ein.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## TommyD (2. Oktober 2002)

Hi
Das könnte schon gehen so wie hier 
Der Teich ist auch ohne Einlauf 80m lang und so 25m breit und nach hinten immer tieferwerdend.
Der einzige einlauf ist vom Dach des Hauses und sogar Zander leben darin.
Abgedichtet ist er nur durch den Lemigen Boden dort.
Mail den Leuten einfach mal die sind net hab auch schonmal gemailt

Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Guen (3. Oktober 2002)

http://www.kairies.de/albums/ab-fotos/ahu.thumb.jpg


So sieht das bei uns aus ,ist zwar noch alles im Wachstum ,aber so Ende nächsten Jahres sieht das schon anders aus  !

Ach ja ,Fische kommen da keine rein ,ist ein reiner Naturteich und im Teehaus kann ich Stilgerecht meinen Tee schlürfen   !

Gruss Guen


PS.Gebaut mit einem der besten Teichbauer und Ideen/Material-Lieferanten Deutschlands !


----------



## Guen (3. Oktober 2002)

Mist !So ist das besser  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Hummer (3. Oktober 2002)

> PS.Gebaut mit einem der besten Teichbauer und Ideen/Material-Lieferanten Deutschlands !



Albi???

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Guen (3. Oktober 2002)

Nee ,Albi nun wirklich nicht *lol* ,ohne Ihm nahetreten zu wollen ,aber Albi kann wohl Boote und Bootszubehör verkaufen ,aber mit Teichen kennt er sich überhaupt nicht aus !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (4. Oktober 2002)

ne, da muß ich Guen Recht geben :q Da habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von, obwohl so ein Teich ist schon was schönes :l


----------



## Uli_Raser (4. Oktober 2002)

Hi!
Das mit dem Abraum ist klar. Ufer höher legen.

Das mit der Wassertemperatur auch. Efeu und Gerüst.

Algen sind auch kein Problem. Das Wasser für den künstlichen Bachlauf durch einen UV-Filter laufen lassen.

Sauerstoffgehalt ist auch kein Problem. Den Bach einfach als Wasserfall einlaufen lassen.

Abdichtung geht auch. Einfach 2mm Folie verschweißen und mit Haltematten bedecken. Ist so ein braunes grobes Netz.

Genehmigung? Als Gartenteich/Feuchtbiotop sollte es auch gehen. Fisch sind ja schließlich auch im Ökosystem notwendig.

Angeln? Hegemaßnahme und sinnvolle Verwertung ist bestimmt auch kein Problem.

Und außerdem &quot;Wo kein Kläger, da auch kein Richter!&quot;.

Uli

PS: In der Angelwoche inseriert immer ein Teichbauer.


----------

